

Bad SSL - jaytaylor
https://badssl.com

======
jaytaylor
Src code:
[https://github.com/lgarron/badssl.com](https://github.com/lgarron/badssl.com)

Credit to moviuro for sharing @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10186516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10186516)

